# Fissidens Splachnobryoides [MOSS!!!]



## InuGirlTeen

So I purchased some fissidens splachnobryoides from AquaticMagic on eBay and recieved it last Thursday. I've only had it in my aquarium for a week and after some research I've learned that it is quite possibly the slowest growing moss in existance!!! Apparently it will be a few months before it even fully acclimates to my aquarium and begins to grow, which sucks because I'm extremely impatient.

I purchased the moss to cover the sandstone cave I've pieced together in my 60 [1.75wpg] and a piece of driftwood in my 10 [3wpg].


















I have two questions, really.

1. Is there anything I can do to speed up the growth of this plant?
2. [less important] Do you think the moss will look natural and attractive covering these two features of my aquariums?

Any other hints, tips, and comments you can give me are will be appriciated!


----------



## SouthernBelle23

More light + CO2 = faster growing moss.  

Yes, if the moss grows in well it should look great covering the rocks and the wood. I have another Fissidens species and it wouldn't grow in low light....preferred higher light and co2. It turned brown in a low light tank.  So, hopefully yours will grow in the 60g. I don't have experience with your species though.

Having it on the wood and rocks looks like it will get all the light it can from the tank. If you have any floating plants, keep them out of the way so the moss gets full light to help it grow as fast as it can.

Have you tied the moss onto the rocks and wood yet? Pics?


----------



## InuGirlTeen

I placed the moss in the tanks on the structures but didn't really need to tie them down. They sit pretty settled on their own and the fish don't bother them. My shrimp love them already, though. =3

I'm going to get more light for my 60 just as soon as I get some cash.


----------



## SouthernBelle23

Awesome! Well be sure to show us some pics when you can.


----------

